# anyone want a 16v itb intake manifold?



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

im in the process of making myself an intake manifold to run gsxr750 itb's on a 16v. i am doing all of the machining myself but im having it welded elsewhere. i figure while im at it, might as well make a couple more of these. is there any interest? you supply the intake manifold to be cut down, your gsxr750 throttles, some cash for my time, the welders time, and parts, and i can get you a manifold by mid january if everything goes according to plan.
one difference between the way im making mine and the way i see most people making theirs is i will be using the rubber couplings that hold the gsxr throttles to their stock intake manifold. no need for any silicone hose or big ass hose clamps, will look ALOT better IMO.
*heres the list i have of people so far that are interested in buying either an assembled manifold or the pieces to weld it themselves. i am only planning on building enough for the people on the list, if you want one but your name is not on the list then post here or send me a message to be added. serious buyers only, please.*
1. XwalkerX
2. blubayou
3. billdapart
4. PoorHouse
5. littledevil34

*UPTADE 2.4.07*
the final price for one of these manifolds fully welded, runners smoothed, bead blasted, and shipped do your door is going to be $450 + your stock lower manifold... the welding cost a little more than i thought it was going to








to just have everything hand machined and shipped back to your door to have welded elsewhere will be $235 + your stock lower manifold.
right now, i dont think i can do any more than 5 of these. i might change my mind if theres tons of interest though...
once i get 5 payments, ill order the tubing and get to cutting. turnaround for getting all the pieces cut will be approx 2 weeks, then a week and a half to 2o weeks to be welded.
you just need your throttle bodies and stock lower intake manifold. if you have the stock rubber boots i can make it to fit those. if you dont have them i can make it to just fit some rubber or silicone hose like most people are doingyou must provide the hose or i will source it and add it to the price of the manifold.
ill start machning down manifolds as soon as i recieve them. ill order the tubing on feb. 13th regardless of how many orders i have. as soon as all of the pieces are done i will drop them off to be welded. if you dont want them welded, ill ship them out as soon as they are cut.
*one last thing*, there are no provisions to mount a fuel rail to the manifold as of yet. there are options, however, i can have a custom fuel rail made and have tabs attached to the manifold to hold it down, or leave it up to you. on my manifold i am using a 1.8t fuel rail and will be making up some mounting tabs pretty soon to attach it to the rail. not sure yet if i will make them bolt on or have them welded.
...and here it is!








-j
_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 1:37 AM 1-27-2007_

_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 1:44 PM 2-2-2007_

_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 12:47 PM 2-4-2007_

_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 12:48 PM 2-4-2007_


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 1:13 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

MIGHT be interested. where do you live?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

santa cruz, ca
im only going to do this while im building mine. just make 8 runners instead of 4 kinda thing...
-j


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I am interested, if the price is right







What pieces are going to be machined, spacers, manifold extensions, trumpet holders...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

only the manifold and the spacers to make the throttles fit the manifold
-j


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

Definitely interested. IM me and let me know what you have for prices and if you need any assist with finding materials, or doing some CAD drawing.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i know where to find all of the materials, and no need for any cad work as i will be doing all of this on a manual mill/lathe.
once i get started on mine and make sure that everything will fit up right, ill let everyone know about price. as we sit now its going to be materials, my time, and an hour or 2 for the welder
-j
-j


----------



## littledevilo63 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

id be down for one of them, you have any pics of exactly what your gonna do?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

no pics till i get all my pieces cut up. im going to try and get the runners done today if i have time between real work...
i want to get everything done and bring them all to the welder all at once. 
pics will come as soon as i get something worth showing.
-j


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

If I had gsx-r ITB's i'd be down but I have ones from a R1 street bike.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

are those tb's similar in construction to the gsxr throttles? i might be able to make something work if they mount in a similar fashion and have the same OD as the 750's
if you can get me pics and measurements ill see what can be done.
i got the manifold milled last night and am going to start on the runners tonight if i dont work too late. ill get pics of at least the cut down manifold later tonight.
i am making everything to fit on a 2.0 in a rabbit with the alternator moved down to the ac bracket and dropped all the way down on the stock adjuster, i am also using the plastic abf waterneck. i dont think there will be any fitment problems on any other cars with the same motor and stock waterneck but the alternator WILL need to be moved down.
-j


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 4:03 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

also check to see if the R1 units can be seperated, if that is the case you can use the same manifold for both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_also check to see if the R1 units can be seperated, if that is the case you can use the same manifold for both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and... yea, that too!








-j


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

rough cut the runners tonight. still need to face them all to the same length.
-j


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_also check to see if the R1 units can be seperated, if that is the case you can use the same manifold for both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They can be separated... Let me get a pic and dimensions.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Oh and for ease of conversion. One inch is 25.4mm. If its not similar enough I can probably get something lasered out at work to fit them. but then comes the fabrication and welding to make the manifold. I can't weld so i'm kinda screwed. Although I can probably get a welder at work to help me if it came down to that.


_Modified by skidplate at 3:10 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I might be interested as well. Subscribing!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

im getting everything ready to go on vacation for 2 weeks... didnt get a chance to post pics but ill make sure i uptade everyone on the progress when i get back.
-j


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

post up some pics id like to see what you came up with. i may be interested...


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

im interested too....i'll be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## T1256 (Mar 6, 2006)

IM sent


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I did forget to mention on the ITB's I have its 83mm apart all the way across. However I would have to space them out more then likely


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (skidplate)*

Interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

also interested...


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (goofydug)*

more pictures please


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i feel dumb... its my first day back at work after the holiday and i left all the parts at home








my shcedule just lightened up ALOT and i expect to have everything fitted by the end of the week.
just about over the 'hump'








-j


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I really need to see pics of it together to visualize this. I am definitely interested.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

its basically the same as yours, just machining a little groove onto the runner to mate up with the stock mounting tube things.
-j


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

oh ok.







I thought it looked like that might bolt the TB's really close to the head.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

only thing i changed is i milled down the stock manifold at an angle so that the throttles wouldnt be sticking out of the hood.
-j


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

have you made any progress on these? pics of an example?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (goofydug)*

I am very interested as well. What kind of ballpark might you be working with for price? Just trying to get some $ aside for this project


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Yeah i was curious to that too. Or if you're even going to be able to make the manifold for my itb's at all.


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

also curious, but no rush.. just letting you know I'm still completely on board and willing to lend a hand in any way I can


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

ill have a price after i talk to the welder on monday or tuesday.
ballpark... im guessing around $300 + the cost of the tubing. this might be a little high or a little low because i have no idea what i will be charged to weld these up.
i wont be able to make a manifold for the r-1 tb's as i have no way to make a flange to bolt them up to. i could bring it to my fabricator and have him make a a flange for it but that could easily turn into a +$200 flange...
since i spent the time and went though a little bit of material trying to get mine perfect, was only really offering to make exact copies of what i already made since i already have the measurements done.
heres pics of mine ready to be welded.








-j
_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 12:11 PM 1-14-2007_


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 6:36 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

also interested if you are gonna be able to make a batch of these.


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

not wanting to spend a bunch of money my ass.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Digital:K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital:K* »_not wanting to spend a bunch of money my ass. 









haha, that was on the caddy... now the scirocco is a different story.. haha.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (littledevil34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledevil34* »_also interested if you are gonna be able to make a batch of these.

i will be making a batch of these as soon as i get a price on welding and get a couple people signed up to buy em (pre-order)
-j


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

sounds good...


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*

would you sell em in pieces without having em welded. I've got a friend who could throw it together for me


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_would you sell em in pieces without having em welded. I've got a friend who could throw it together for me

sure thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

any ballpark for it without the welding?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

between being sick and other small setbacks i have not had a chance to make it out to visit the welder yet... sorry guys, ill be going out there soon.








-j


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

dropped all my parts off to be welded today to get bead blasted, welded, and have the ports smoothed.
ill have a solid price once i hear back from him which should be later this week or early next.
i dont think i want to do much more than 5 of these because of time restraints on my end, but we'll see what happens.
-j


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

cool, keep me (us) posted.


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

sounds great, hope i'm in line for one of those five.. if it makes it easier, like he said parts that need to be welded would suit me GREAT.. (apprenticing under a welder now)


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

cool, i want to make a list of who is ready to purchase these. send me an im and ill put your name on the list on the first post of this page
-j


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

I can't use IM's here at work, but be sure to get me on that list if you would


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

3 people on the list so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

just got off the phone with the welder, couldnt get to it this week. ill talk to him again early next week and have some more info for you guys.
-j


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

My setup is complete minus stacks & filters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How are you guys securing your fuel rails, or are you running the motor cycle injectors


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

ill be using a 1.8t fual rail and making little crackets to hold it for my motor.
-j


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

picked up the manifold last night. its perfect!
ill get some crappy cell phone pics up in a minute followed by real pics later on tonight or tomorow.
so, it looks like the final price for one of these manifolds fully welded, runners smoothed, bead blasted, and shipped do your door is going to be $450 + your stock lower manifold... the welding cost a little more than i thought it was going to








to just have everything hand machined and shipped back to your door to have welded elsewhere will be $235 + your stock lower manifold.
right now, i dont think i can do any more than 5 of these. i might change my mind if theres tons of interest though...
once i get 5 payments, ill order the tubing and get to cutting. turnaround for getting all the pieces cut will be approx 2 weeks, then a week and a half to 2o weeks to be welded.
-j


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

heres the pics!
































-j


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

im def. interested. so we just need to supply our own throttle bodies and the original rubber boots from the throttle bodies when building it?
any date you wanna get payments in by? i think i may be down for this as this was the plan for my rocco later this summer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

yep, you just need your throttle bodies and stock lower intake manifold. if you have the stock rubber boots i can make it to fit those. if you dont have them i can make it to just fit some rubber or silicone hose like most people are doingyou must provide the hose or i will source it and add it to the price of the manifold.
ill start machning down manifolds as soon as i recieve them. ill order the tubing on feb. 13th regardless of how many orders i have. as soon as all of the pieces are done i will drop them off to be welded. if you dont want them welded, ill ship them out as soon as they are cut.
*one last thing*, there are no provisions to mount a fuel rail to the manifold as of yet. there are options, however, i can have a custom fuel rail made and have tabs attached to the manifold to hold it down, or leave it up to you. on my manifold i am using a 1.8t fuel rail and will be making up some mounting tabs pretty soon to attach it to the rail. not sure yet if i will make them bolt on or have them welded.
-j


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 2:06 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

IM sent on aim....


----------



## blitzkreigm3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

what exactly will be attached to end of your tbs?one peice?separate air filters?or open velocity stacks?on say your set up.kudos to some great ingenuity!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

not sure as of yet. some sort of short velocity stacks with filters over them. not exactly sure yet about that. i will probably just run a piece of screen over the throttles like what kris (digital:k) is doing to get everything running and worry about filters later.
-j


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

quick mock-up pic with the throttles and my 1.8t fuel rail.








-j


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

closeup pic of the hose attachment part?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry for the poor quality pics, dont have my real camera handy right now...
-j


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 5:46 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## blitzkreigm3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

wow im really impressed with this set up,looks wise.very clean!what options are you able to run,fuel injector wise-i understand your using the 1.8t rail-but doesnt the gsxr itb's limit your fi choices?what about your cables how will you mount and run those?curious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i will be using megasquirt and digi2 injectors.
the throttle cables? a mix of the gsxr linkage and an old 8v throttle body linkage, probably a custom cable if i cant get a 16v cable to work
-j


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Setup looks good! It seems like you and I are racing to get our setups going








What is the diameter of the rubbercouplers on the intake size?
I dont think those injectors are going to be nearly enough though








They are 19lbs I think and wont support more than 120/125 without going static.
I would at least recomend running g60 ones which are 24lbs I think. Those should be good to 160 without extra fuel pressure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you decide to get bigger ones let me know as I have a set for on the cheap


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

im running the digi injectors because, well, thats what i have right now and i know of a few people running them on a stock 16v without any issues
the id of the coupler on the manifold side is just under 2", i had to shave a little material off of the manifold to get them to seat.
how much you want for your g60 injectors?
-j


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Most people are running them without issues, but trust me they are having to tweak things alot more to get them to work. Two things happen when you have injectors too small, rough idle, and locked injectors (static) in the high RPM's.
I was going to run these g60 ones because I thought they would be enough. After speaking with some of the HP gods on here, I changed my mind. 
Most of them said, based on the specs I was giving them, I might see 170 or even 180 with a dyno tune. That means those injectors would be running at 95%, or above at topend. Not good! 
I just picked up a set of 1.8t injectors which should be good to 180 with stock fpr..
You could have them for 35$ shipped, but if you had an extra set of those couplers I'd trade ya








How did you run the groove around the end of the runner, a lathe?
I bet I could get those grooves close with a dremel and some time huh?


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

not sure why people dont just run the gsxr injectors....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Digital:K)*

i run the stock digi ones on my ITB'd 16v. i havnt done enough tuning to determine if they are working properly, but all signs point to just fine. 
you can run the gsxr inj if they are from the 1000cc bike, not eveyone gets the 1000cc bodies so they would then have to buy those...probably cheaper to get some stockers


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Digital:K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital:K* »_not sure why people dont just run the gsxr injectors....

it would be more trouble than its worth to use them in my situation.
i am spacing my throttles out to match the head spacing, so i can not use the gsxr fuel rail with them and they are the wrong size to use with a 1.8t fuel rail. i could make a custom rail, but i am also using 750cc throttles so i would need new injectors as well.
i chose to go with bosch style injectors and a 1.8t fuel rail for ease of install and price. i can also easily upgrade to g60 injectors which i could find for pretty cheap on the vortecks.
-j


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 7:38 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i guess nobody is interested... ill give it tfriday the 16th before i abandon this project...
would have been cool, but i guess everyone wants everything for free








-j


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Alot of people are selling these hacked factory manifolds with welded extentions at a cheaper price. Average i have seen is $250us 
And g60 injectors were leaning out on a guys 1.8ltr 8v itb'd motor. he eventual made about [email protected] wheels with megasquirt and a jh head. and a few other crutial mods



_Modified by Old_Skool at 10:50 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Old_Skool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old_Skool* »_Alot of people are selling these hacked factory manifolds with welded extentions at a cheaper price. Average i have seen is $250us 


key word: hacked off. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
-j


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_








-j

Thats hacked the factory manifold, its your pic, its your job, done by you... 
So thats a hack job aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I give credit to you cuz its been relatively & decently blent in at the cut off point just after the factory flange... 



_Modified by Old_Skool at 10:49 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

im not going to get into an arguement with you about this. 
good luck to you on having cheap, cookie cutter, intake manifolds made. i would really like to see what one of these look like when you finish paying for them to be assembled.
-j


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

thats what YOU can get them done for IN BULK.
are you doing them and selling them? cause if not, then telling everyone what you COULD get them for proves nothing. if you can get it done cheaper...do it, if you want one made, here is some which he is selling at a cost to make it worth his while, if you dont want one...shut it!


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

That's great Old School, but how about you post your advertorial somewhere else, not on MB's.
I don’t think he was trying to make a mint on this, more like trying to help out a fellow enthusiast that doesn't have access to equipment. What he was asking for was very reasonable. It's almost exactly what I paid to have mine done, but by a guy doing who was doing it under the table. 
One other thing, labor like this isn’t very cheap, especially if you live in the states, or in the UK. Prices tend to be much more reasonable in Mexico & Canada, and the biggest reason we ship so much work off in this country.
If you want to make these and sell them as a top notched setup, then do so.. If you are going to come on here and ridicule someone for making the best of what he has, and offering to help out others at a reasonable price, then do it on you're own watch… 
Oh yeah… Me and the rest of the gang will be waiting to see how your little manifold business turns out.. 
My bet is it turns to SH** with that attitude.


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

I aint advertising crap for my own. I'm pointing out maybe why there isnt so much interest, is due to his over all cost. (_which 11 people im'd out me of the blue and agreed that his price is what scared them off_)
Maybe whoever did this and that for him (_machinist wise_) is raping him price wise. Or he's looking for too much profit or something. I havent seen too many people here charge that much for a half stock manifold (_conversion_) itb manifold setup. 
Me stating what this one guy would do is to attest to pricing, simple as that.
If people are selling work done like his for $250us (_which i call anything using a stock manifold as a base a hackjob_) Thats our terminology for that. It doesnt say his work is ****, or anything less than what it is. Something that probably works well. But its still a stock manifold hacked off to suit, but at a higher price. End of story. I cant see or justify the exta $$$
I mention that some other guys have done the same thing but charge less, maybe thats why there is little interest. I wasnt rude or anything. BUT, He then insulted the people (_fellow vortex people_) that do what he is doing for alot cheaper price. Assuming the quality of their work is less than his. Which is ignorant, But typical. 
The whole point is overall cost... But if you want me to change my post stating prices i've ran across or can have somebody do, i'll do that for you babies, ok ?










_Modified by Old_Skool at 10:53 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks, you have been so helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## Digital:K (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Old_Skool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old_Skool* »_I aint advertising crap for my own. I'm pointing out maybe why there isnt so much interest, is due to his over all cost. (_which 11 people im'd out me of the blue and agreed that his price is what scared them off_)
Maybe whoever did this and that for him (_machinist wise_) is raping him price wise. Or he's looking for too much profit or something. I havent seen too many people here charge that much for a half stock manifold (_conversion_) itb manifold setup. 
Me stating what this one guy would do is to attest to pricing, simple as that.
If people are selling work done like his for $250us (_which i call anything using a stock manifold as a base a hackjob_) Thats our terminology for that. It doesnt say his work is ****, or anything less than what it is. Something that probably works well. But its still a stock manifold hacked off to suit, but at a higher price. End of story. I cant see or justify the exta $$$
I mention that some other guys have done the same thing but charge less, maybe thats why there is little interest. I wasnt rude or anything. BUT, He then insulted the people (_fellow vortex people_) that do what he is doing for alot cheaper price. Assuming the quality of their work is less than his. Which is ignorant, But typical. 
The whole point is overall cost... But if you want me to change my post stating prices i've ran across or can have somebody do, i'll do that for you babies, ok ?









_Modified by Old_Skool at 10:53 PM 2-14-2007_

why is using part of the original manifold a hack job? It sure beats having someone retool and manufacture what would basically be the same thing.


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Digital:K)*

"hacked" thats just what we call it. Its a word not a description of the job/quality of work, or anything. Just cuz we use the terminolgy of "hacked" doesnt mean its being intended as a POS ot a **** job. Everybody has their own terminolgy of things.

And its hard to weld cast aluminum to anything else. Its done all the time, it works and thats fine. But the transition from the factory cast intake flange to the added-on runners this way usualy has poor transition between both of them. 
Doing it from scratch, can give you a chance to make small design changes to make things more efficient, like injector angle, hieght of the injector, (87-92's tech is old, things can be done better with todays technology) flange to runner transition, cleaner aluminum to weld to, thinner wall yet better efficient aluminum, and lighter wieght (if being that anal about saving weight is fine with you), and better ability to adapt gsx-r 750 itb's without having the hoses attaching them (dependant on design), are just some benifits. 
BUT there isnt anything wrong with adapting, if thats all you can do and are happy with it... So be it. If you can make em better, and not cost more than most home jobs... why not?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Let's face it, $450 is a big chunk of change for something like this.
We all appreciate the effort, and there was a lot of interest, but as usual, money talks, and no one wanted to pay that much. Even the OP said it cost more than he thought.
Out of curiosity, who are all these people offering low-cost ITB manifolds that you talk about?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i was hoping to help out fomr fellow vw owners, even if they dont buy my part they can still see what ive done.
but i guess thats not working out. mods, please black hole this thread...
-j


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I don't think it needs to be black-holed, it's still an informative post.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

then at least lock it so this bull**** will stop http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
-j


----------

